# Did my back deadlifting today



## yeksetm (Oct 31, 2011)

I was doing deadlifts today and on my 4th work set I felt my lower back ping.
I have attached a pic with an arrow of the region where it hurts the worst.  Obviousley diagnosing over the internet is hard to do, if someone could name that region for me that would be a great help.  Im booked in to see my physio in 2 days time.

The pain is at its worst when I bend forward.  Any advice on what I can do in the mean time to help aid the healing process?

Thanks


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Oct 31, 2011)

yeksetm said:


> I was doing deadlifts today and on my 4th work set I felt my lower back ping.
> I have attached a pic with an arrow of the region where it hurts the worst.  Obviousley diagnosing over the internet is hard to do, if someone could name that region for me that would be a great help.  Im booked in to see my physio in 2 days time.
> 
> The pain is at its worst when I bend forward.  Any advice on what I can do in the mean time to help aid the healing process?
> ...



Looks like outer erector spinae muscles, possibly lower lats but where your arrow is seems too low.

The pain is all localized to the outside? not in towards the spine? If so that's good news - be sure that when deadlifting you aren't allowing this portion of the back to bend forward, always aim to keep arched back/straight.

Also your kidney is right where you have the arrow so if you happen to piss blood, go see your dr. sooner - otherwise it's just the muscle, but wanted to mention this just in case


----------



## Gissurjon (Oct 31, 2011)

I put my money on disc problem.


----------



## yeksetm (Nov 1, 2011)

I pretty much have discomfort from my lower spine down and across the left side of my lower back.  Its not extremely painful, just uncomfortable.  See my physio on Thursday and will go from there.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 1, 2011)

Probably tweaked an erector.  Very common.


----------



## SFW (Nov 1, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> I put my money on disc problem.


 
this.


----------



## 52FargoMan (Nov 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear that.  Hope you got it looked at and it is just a strain and nothing serious.

Was it a mistake in technique that hurt your back? (besides the weight)

I have found deadlifts to look simple but be very complex mechanically.

Ripptoe's book Starting Strength has a very in-depth look at the mechanics behind the lift.  It can be usefull. 

Take it for what its worth - I'm new to this.


----------



## yeksetm (Nov 1, 2011)

My technique is generally pretty solid.  In retrospect I really wasn't feeling it that day.  My warm up sucked and I was rushing things, so my form probably broke down enough to cause the problem.  I do have Ripptoe's SS book, so once the back is okay i'll go back to the drawing board and lower the weights and correct any form problems that may have crept in.
Cheers


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 1, 2011)

Probably just a strain in one of the erectors or the quadratus lumborum.  It could also be a disc issue, but I wouldn't jump to that conclusion just yet.  There are some other less common problems (Sacroiliac joint inflammation for example) that it could be, but those are the most likely culprits.


----------



## fufu (Nov 1, 2011)

Sounds like a low grade strain to the lumbar erectors or quadratus lumborum. When you bend forward, those tissues get pulled taut, hence the pain pain response.

Rest, ice, stay off it. It you aren't getting any neurological symptoms in the leg (tingling, shooting pain through a specific region, numbness), it probably isn't a disc herniation. But, I'm not a doctor, so I can't assess you like one. Good to hear you are seeing your physio.


----------



## fufu (Nov 1, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> I put my money on disc problem.





SFW said:


> this.



Why?


----------



## TommyTrainR (Nov 1, 2011)

Lower lumbar strain.  VERY common problem.  Keep an eye on it over the next days and note which movements aggravate the pain and which movements alleviate the pain.  Avoid bending forward for the time being.  If you have to pick something up, squat down using legs.  Give it some rest.  As long as the pain is centralized in the back, you should be fine soon.  If it starts to radiate down the buttock and or leg, then we are talking about a more long term injury.


----------



## essential (Nov 2, 2011)

fufu said:


> Sounds like a low grade strain to the lumbar erectors or quadratus lumborum. When you bend forward, those tissues get pulled taut, hence the pain pain response.
> 
> Rest, ice, stay off it. It you aren't getting any neurological symptoms in the leg (tingling, shooting pain through a specific region, numbness), it probably isn't a disc herniation. But, I'm not a doctor, so I can't assess you like one. Good to hear you are seeing your physio.


 
Good post, like the OP I developed back pain after deadlifting a week ago today, was worried that it could be disc related but after reading up on the quadratus lumborum I think i can rest a bit more easily.

I get episodic periods of pain in the lower back on the left side and a tight left buttock, hamstring stretches do help a lot, but its the usual story, lots of stretching back gets better, don't bother to stretch.


----------



## bigBB21 (Nov 2, 2011)

sorry to hear that bro.. hope all is well


----------



## yeksetm (Nov 3, 2011)

Quick update: Went to my physio yesterday and he said that I have done a disc but not to badly, as my pain when moving / bending has diminished substantually.  Right now Im only getting pain when sitting down, which the physio attributes to the disc shifting when I'm in that position and sitting on a nerve.

Am booked in to see him in less than a week, hopefully he'll clear me to get back into lifting at some level.  Seems like the last 2 months has been a never ending story of injuries. Started with hip flexor issues, then winged scapula and now the back.

Thanks for all the imput will keep you all updated.


----------



## Vincent M. (Nov 3, 2011)

This post teaches us that we should focus on form before load


----------



## Gissurjon (Nov 9, 2011)

fufu said:


> Why?



No reason, just the betting type.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2011)

yeksetm said:


> Quick update: Went to my physio yesterday and he said that I have done a disc but not to badly, as my pain when moving / bending has diminished substantually.  Right now Im only getting pain when sitting down, which the physio attributes to the disc shifting when I'm in that position and sitting on a nerve.
> 
> Am booked in to see him in less than a week, hopefully he'll clear me to get back into lifting at some level.  Seems like the last 2 months has been a never ending story of injuries. Started with hip flexor issues, then winged scapula and now the back.
> 
> Thanks for all the imput will keep you all updated.



Did he say herniation or bulge?  Also, what was his method of diagnosis?  Did he get you an MRI to confirm it, or is he basing it off of symptoms or some kind of movement based test?


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2011)

CowPimp said:


> Did he say herniation or bulge?  Also, what was his method of diagnosis?  Did he get you an MRI to confirm it, or is he basing it off of symptoms or some kind of movement based test?



I'd be interested to know this as well.

A herniated disc is a pretty popular diagnosis that is often derived from not-so-thorough assessments.


----------



## TommyTrainR (Nov 9, 2011)

yeksetm said:


> Quick update: Went to my physio yesterday and he said that I have done a disc but not to badly, as my pain when moving / bending has diminished substantually.*  Right now Im only getting pain when sitting down*, which the physio attributes to the disc shifting when I'm in that position and sitting on a nerve.
> 
> Am booked in to see him in less than a week, hopefully he'll clear me to get back into lifting at some level.  Seems like the last 2 months has been a never ending story of injuries. Started with hip flexor issues, then winged scapula and now the back.
> 
> Thanks for all the imput will keep you all updated.



While sitting, make sure proper posture is obtained.  A lumbar roll, if available, is great to ensure proper posture.  You can also roll up a towel and stick that at the lower lumbar region of your chair to ensure proper posture.  This will alleviate pressure on the Lumbar discs.  

Good news is that the pain is centralized in the back.  Sounds like you are on the right path to recovery, but take it easy.  Key word is easy.  I can't begin to tell you how many patients I see that think they are 100% and within days or weeks, they re-injure themselves worse.  No need to rush these things.


----------



## Thee_One (Nov 10, 2011)

essential said:


> Good post, like the OP I developed back pain after deadlifting a week ago today, was worried that it could be disc related but after reading up on the quadratus lumborum I think i can rest a bit more easily.
> 
> I get episodic periods of pain in the lower back on the left side and a tight left buttock, hamstring stretches do help a lot, but its the usual story, lots of stretching back gets better, don't bother to stretch.




I get the same thing, except it's on my right side, instead of left.


----------



## Thee_One (Nov 10, 2011)

yeksetm said:


> Quick update: Went to my physio yesterday and he said that I have done a disc but not to badly, as my pain when moving / bending has diminished substantually.  Right now Im only getting pain when sitting down, which the physio attributes to the disc shifting when I'm in that position and sitting on a nerve.
> 
> Am booked in to see him in less than a week, hopefully he'll clear me to get back into lifting at some level.  Seems like the last 2 months has been a never ending story of injuries. Started with hip flexor issues, then winged scapula and now the back.
> 
> Thanks for all the imput will keep you all updated.




Are you bulking, cutting, other??

With that many injuries, sounds like over-training might be the culprit.
Especially if your calories are low.


----------

